# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  بعض أخطاء المصلين في الصلاة بالصور

## mohamed73

* أخطاء   المصلين  في  الصلاة  بالصور*                                               *جزا الله عنا خيرا من قام بهذا العمل الرائع* *و جعلها الله في ميزان حسناته يوم يلقاه*

----------


## salihmob

جزاك الله عنا كل خير اخي

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم  
الموضوع ده مهم جدا لان فى ناس
بتسبق الامام 
ربنا يعفينا  والله موضوع مهم جدا 
جزاك كثيرا من لا يعرف هذا
جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم

----------


## امير الصمت

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم

----------


## Fannan1

جـــــزاك الله خيرا

----------


## hassan riach

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## khaledrepa

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير

----------


## hash.elprins

بارك الله فيك وفى أمثالك لان هناك كثيرا مايخطئون اخطاء قد تظهر صغيرة فى الصلاة ولكنها كافية لإخراجهم من الصلاة ولك جزيل الشكر\

----------


## نواف القحطاني

بارك الله فيك اخي محمد  
بصر الله بك اخوانك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## حمدى ابو بسيسه

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## AHMED HAMLAL

الله اجزيك بالخير

----------


## bouhelal

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير

----------


## walid7590

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## ام تك2

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## bbha

موضوع جميل الف شكر

----------


## راجية الرحمة

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## goodboy22

بارك الله فيك

----------


## haytham sr

موضوع رائع 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## immergsm

شكرا اخييييييييييييييييييي

----------


## kalson1

بارك الله فيك

----------


## azdino

بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل

----------

